# New TT TDI on its way



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all, getting my first TT soon (Oct '08)... got an oil burner, but as its for work I am sure you will let me off! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

